# Green Star Polyps closed.....?



## noisetherapy (Jul 25, 2011)

I have introduced GSP into my tank.

they were beautiful the first day and went to sleep at lights off, but since then have not returned. it's night 2 of retraction now. 

i have read from our good friend google, that this may be normal for a week or so while it acclimates to my system. is this your experience as well? the pruple mat also appears to have some brownish mung at some parts, is this decaying mat?


stats:
40g + 10g(7.5 filled) sump
sal 1.026
temp 30c
ammo 0
nitrate 0
nitrite 0
ph 8.2-8.6 (cant quite tell the difference on the colour guide)


thanks all for your input.


----------



## fresh (Jul 28, 2010)

Normal. Mine took 5 days before opening up.


----------



## pinkreef (Aug 18, 2011)

mine like medium flow to open up


----------



## noisetherapy (Jul 25, 2011)

Whats medium flow? Reflection of PH from glass ok?

Right now the GSP is 8" from light. Can it be lower? 36 giessman T5s


----------



## scherzo (Apr 24, 2010)

It can take 5-7 days for it to open up. 

You can move it lower as it doesn't need that much light.


----------



## Totiboy (Aug 15, 2011)

sometimes if you are overstocked with fish and it is disturbed quite frequently when introduced, it won't come out IME.

I took out some fishes and they opened up 2 days later. refrain from moving them around a lot, they take time to open up.


----------



## noisetherapy (Jul 25, 2011)

fresh said:


> Normal. Mine took 5 days before opening up.


and sure enough, there they are. thanks for the info. polyps look great!


----------



## STANKYfish (Apr 21, 2011)

Your next question may be...... how do i stop it from growing :lol:

I just mean once it gets a hold, it likes to grow, even up the glass


----------



## CisBackA (Sep 4, 2011)

yeah takes a few days, haha and yeah like stanky said, the day it opened up i already saw it starting to spread out taking over the rock.


----------

